# Maxxis 31 Speed Nock Results



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

I decided to get out and expereiment with my Maxxis this morning, and thought the results might benefit others. While I did not gain as much speed as some claim, I was able to pickup 3-4 fps consistently.

I have a Maxxis 31 with #3 cams and 29" draw modules. It also has #60 limbs set at #60 onb the noise. I have been shooting a 380 grain arrow at 277 fps. After a couple hours of experimenting, I was shooting 280-281 fps with the setup noted below. 

I started with a single nock, and moved away from each cam 1/8" at a time. I went as far as 4 1/2" from the cam. I repeated this process numerous times, while adding up to 6 nocks on each end of the bow.

My best results were achieved with 3 nocks positioned on each end. The 3 nocks were positioned at 3 1/4" from each cam. I measured from the point were the string came off the cam using dial calipers. 

On another note, I removed the factory string silencer from the bottom before adding any nocks. There was no drop in speed, and I did not notice any additional noise after removing the silencer. After adding the speed nocks, I did not notice any additional hand shock in the bow, and I think the speed nocks reduced the bow noise slightly.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

*Further Updates*

I installed a new set of Winner's Choice strings on my Maxxis last night. After getting everything back in sync/time, the bow picked up an additional 2 fps with no speed nocks installed on the string. I attribute this this increase to the new strings, or possibly getting everything perfectly timed. Anyway, I was now shooting 279 fps with no speed nocks. Since I knew where the speed nocks worked best from my above experimentation, I decided to try something different. I put one string leech on each end, and positioned them all the way to where the serving ends. They were approximately 1" from the cams. I placed a second leech on each end, but positioned these at 3-1/4" from the cams. I then shot through the chronograph at 286 fps. I was very pleased with this increase, but was much more impressed at how quiet the bow had become. I have owned just about every high end bow made, and this bow is easily the quietest bow I have ever had. It should make for a great coming hunting season!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

I've been thinking about monkeying around with some nocks on my AM35, thanks for the info!


----------



## AJVarchery (Feb 24, 2010)

*Thanks for the info!*

I have a very similar setup, but haven't had the time to play around with speed nocks. Im going to one of these days, so this was very helpful, Thanks!!


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

Speed nocks def work on 90% of the bows out there. I also picked up 4fps on my Ultra Elite. 1.5" from where the string first contacts the cam i have one nock. Then I put one more on either side. Total of 3 on the top and 3 on the bottom. 4fps average gain. Its not the weight that gives the speed. Its jus helping the string track the cam cleaner and remove the slck upon initial release. The more harsh your cam's are the more gain you can see.


----------



## WithoutWarning (Jan 26, 2010)

Not to hi-jack the thread here but, all this talk about
speed nocks has me wondering. . . .

Where do you put them ?
I mean, is there a certain or defined 'place'
they should be installed, so far down from the cam,
then another or two X distance from there. . . .?

I too want to give these a whirl.
Thx


----------



## WithoutWarning (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone . . . , no ?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

I have also used String Leeches to give the speed a little boost, but have never tried running two sets. Will have to give this a try.


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

WithoutWarning said:


> Not to hi-jack the thread here but, all this talk about
> speed nocks has me wondering. . . .
> 
> Where do you put them ?
> ...


Each bow will most often have a sweet spot and some respond better than others. In order to find if it's worth it you need a bit of patience and a reliable chrongraph. General rule of thumb would be to start around 1" to 1 1/2" away from where the string contacts the cam and work from there. As well duallies, hybrids and binary cam types often do well with mass at each end of the string, whereas a solo cam just gets mass applied on the cam end of the string (i.e. no speed balls at the idler).

Cheers,


----------

